# [PPPoE] Comptes multiples (résolu)

## Poussin

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, j'essaie de gérer plusieurs comptes internet sur mon routeur.

Config de base:

J'utilise net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r25 et les login/pass sont configurés dans /etc/conf.d/net via username_ppp0 et password_ppp0. Je dispose de deux identifiants. Je souhaite donc passer d'un identifiant à l'autre. Pour ce faire, dans le fichier de conf, je commente l'une ou l'autre des paires login/pass et je redémarre l'interface ppp0

1ère évolution:

Je me suis dit que ppp0 n'est pas une interface réelle, physique. Cela doit être géré par pppd. J'ai donc tenté le coup (après avoir hésiter entre lire la doc et lire le code source  :Very Happy: ) de dupliquer la config dans /etc/conf.d/net au profit d'une interface ppp1. Cool, suivant que je démarre l'une ou l'autre interface, c'est l'une ou l'autre paire de login qui est utilisée! Cette solution me plait assez, mais il y a un soucis.

En effet, mon une fois connecté sur ppp1, mes règles iptables sont bonnes à jeter, et je suis bon pour remplacer tout les occurences de ppp0 par ppp1, ce qui ne me plait pas beaucoup et je trouve que dupliquer toutes les règles iptables, ce n'est vraiment pas propre.

Un solution serait un petit script qui change les valeurs de username_ppp0 tout seul comme un grand et qui redémarre l'interface, mais cette solution ne me plait pas du tout. Je voudrais pouvoir conserver 2 interfaces distinctes afin de contrôler les quotas selon les 2 logins (ce que je fais avec vnstat)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une combine, une idée, qui me permettrait de contourner le problème des règles iptables? un bridge/des interfaces virtuelles/je ne sais pas quoi... Je suis à court d'idée j'avoue

Merci de votre aide  :Very Happy: Last edited by Poussin on Sat Feb 19, 2011 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Je vais peut être sortir une grosse connerie, mais tu peux peut être tenter un truc du genre :

- un symlink pppX vers ubne de tes interfaces pour lequel tu définit les règles iptables

- dans ton script de switch, tu changes le symlink à la volée pour le faire pointer vers le device réel que tu veux utiliser.

----------

## guilc

Je ne vois pas en quoi "dupliquer" les iptables n'est pas propre :

- Tu les charges comment tes iptables, tu as fait un script non ? Bah le nom de l'interface peut passer en paramètre.Et une boucle plus loin, les règles sont sur les 2 interfaces sans duplication de code !

- Le fait d'avoir une interface par FAI permet d'avoir potentiellement des règles spécifiques par interface, et éventuellement de faire tourner les 2 en même temps (et faire de la répartition de charge entre les 2)...

bref, pour moi avoir ppp0 ET ppp1 est la bonne solution.

----------

## Poussin

J'ai adapté légèrement ma structures de règles dans iptables et le nombre de règles à ajouter pour une interface supplémentaire est maintenant minime. Deux interface ppp est en effet la solution agréable. J'en suis très satisfait! (Plus qu'à faire un script de switch  :Very Happy: )

Merci bcp pour votre aide

----------

